# Weird stuff your villagers say



## Spooky. (Jan 4, 2015)

What are some weird things that your villagers have said to you, be it funny or just incredibly strange? I find I get a lot of odd things and I was wondering what kind of odd things you guys have heard. You don't have to post screencaps or anything (unless you want to) but do share!


Here are some of my gems:


Spoiler
































































Doc is my spirit animal










Okay okay I MADE her say that but with her face it makes it more amusing.



As you can see, Antonio is a huge source of amusement.


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 5, 2015)

i KNOW mine have said some crazy ish!!! i'll have to go back and dig some up xD


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2015)

Marshal keeps showing me the letter he got from his old town. His old mayor's letter says "pls move marshal." He keeps saying "who else should I show this to!?"

It's like, I don't think that is something to be proud of. XD


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 5, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Marshal keeps showing me the letter he got from his old town. His old mayor's letter says "pls move marshal." He keeps saying "who else should I show this to!?"
> 
> It's like, I don't think that is something to be proud of. XD



lmao it makes me wonder if they can actually read or they're just excited to get mail.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tangy and Curt were talking and Tangy said Curt looked like the Prince of Yerba Mat?.


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 5, 2015)

I set Sparro's catchphrase to "in my butt", so I thought I share this.


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lazy Villagers sometimes talk about bat communication sounds and they sat kee kee kee kee. And they are proud of themselves for speaking in Battish.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2015)

I have some funny stuff I have been saving!! 
Here goes ...


Spoiler



FUNNY VILLAGER SAYINGS 
From The Pennifer in TubeTown
First instalment





Julian worries about his bulbous head





Don?t invite Marshall - the Little Couch Hogger





Julian?s Lament - My eyes are so Last Week! ? lol






Ankha knows she?s a little *bee-yotch* lol










Ewww! GROSS!!, Bam!!





Spoiler



FUNNY VILLAGER SAYINGS 
From The Pennifer in TubeTown
Second instalment





Sage advice from The Bamster! lol





Silly Marshall!
















Thanks a Bunch for sharing, Pietro!!!





Diana worries about Gossip! lol





Kyle hears me coming!


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 6, 2015)

LeAckerman said:


> View attachment 79826
> I set Sparro's catchphrase to "in my butt", so I thought I share this.



I made Phil's catchphrase 'butts' and I have no regrets /is actually 5 years old


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 6, 2015)

Sometimes when the jock villagers are requesting that you bring them some fruit, they say something like "K-K-K-KISSES!! I can't stop thinking about how sour fruit makes you pucker your lips for kissin'! Hey (player name), bring me some fruit, will you?" or something like that. And sometimes they'll have a random "ping" event where they'll ask you to look into their eyes and tell them what you're thinking, one of the options is "You're in love with me!" and they'll get all awkward when you say that and claim there's always that risk when you stare into someone's eyes. I don't know if this applies to both male and female players, which I'm sure it does, but the smug villagers aren't the only ones that say cheesy suggestive crap. It's especially funny to me because Rod is my jock villager & he's so tiny and walks around acting like he's buff which makes everything he says ten times more hilarious.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 7, 2015)

dizzy keeps saying that tia has ticklish feet


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 7, 2015)

Some of these are really funny ... check them out if you need a good chuckle! 
I have heard Luna's "ticklish feet" one and Plasticlizard's "K-K-K-Kisses one too ... the game is just full of these silly, funny conversations! The writers must have had a great time producing them!! lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 7, 2015)

Namstar said:


>



Now its Reyn time.

I think that line Grizzly said was a Xenoblade Chronicles reference.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Jan 7, 2015)

Spoiler






Haven't played since November cuz of her .__.);;


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 7, 2015)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHa ... Hazel is one of the ugliest critters on AC! As our family would say, "she must have got beaten with the ugly stick"
Funny stuff, though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Now its Reyn time.
> 
> I think that line Grizzly said was a Xenoblade Chronicles reference.




I have heard Darg Blargit too! lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 7, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Some of these are really funny ... check them out if you need a good chuckle!
> I have heard Luna's "ticklish feet" one and Plasticlizard's "K-K-K-Kisses one too ... the game is just full of these silly, funny conversations! The writers must have had a great time producing them!! lol



i know right...i hav Pietro on my cycle town....OMG he's hilarious....lmao
i'm going to start taking pics of the conversations lol..


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 7, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Now its Reyn time.
> 
> I think that line Grizzly said was a Xenoblade Chronicles reference.



lmao, he said that cause I pushed him into a pitfall on purpose


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 7, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i know right...i hav Pietro on my cycle town....OMG he's hilarious....lmao
> i'm going to start taking pics of the conversations lol..


Yep! Great idea! I try and take a picture if I'm timing it right! Sadly I have missed some really funny ones! Hahaha
Yes, Pietro is really funny ... I think my fave funny guy is Kyle though ... I need to snap more of our conversations!
He has a crush on me too! Lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> lmao, he said that cause I pushed him into a pitfall on purpose


Hahaha! I love it when they get so mad and start fuming little puffs of smoke!


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 7, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Yep! Great idea! I try and take a picture if I'm timing it right! Sadly I have missed some really funny ones! Hahaha
> Yes, Pietro is really funny ... I think my fave funny guy is Kyle though ... I need to snap more of our conversations!
> He has a crush on me too! Lol
> 
> ...



Yesterday Leonardo got mad at me cause he was in my way (and I hate him) and I just started pushing him out of the way and he was like "DON'T PUSH ME" and then stormed around like that. I just cackled evily. That's what you get for your uninvited move-in that almost stopped me from getting a dreamy.


----------



## Sheando (Jan 8, 2015)

The best thing any villager has ever said to me was when Blanche asked me if I believed in UFOs. When I said that I did, she replied "So do I! I've seen them, late at night when everyone else is sleeping. Unidentified Oranges! . . . What's the F stand for? Floor, of course. Unidentified Floor Oranges. I don't know who leaves them there, but I eat them!"

Excellent.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 8, 2015)

Sheando said:


> The best thing any villager has ever said to me was when Blanche asked me if I believed in UFOs. When I said that I did, she replied "So do I! I've seen them, late at night when everyone else is sleeping. Unidentified Oranges! . . . What's the F stand for? Floor, of course. Unidentified Floor Oranges. I don't know who leaves them there, but I eat them!"
> 
> Excellent.


Yes! Hilarious! Apparently ACNL villagers are not above eating unidentified food off of the floor! Sad, really! Lol


----------



## loreiid (Feb 11, 2015)

(So I obviously said "Anteater")

and he said


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 11, 2015)

Those Uchis, waking up to a giant peach, making for a CRAZY James & the Giant Peach reference.


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 11, 2015)

I opened Erik's closet and it said "It looks like he sleeps in here??"


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 11, 2015)

Omg, can we trade Antonios? xD yours sounds so hilarious!!

So, I have an awesome story, and I reallllyyyy wish I had taken pics of it (really need to more often) but Stitches, SUPER CUTENESS!!! Anyway, he told me something the other day and it turned into something rather creepy!
I was talking to him for the last time for the night and he told me something like, "Honeybun, I'm about to go to my secret base, so don't follow me, ok?! It's where I like to go to spend some quality alone time with myself."
Was like, uhmmm.. What kind of aloneee time, Stitches?
So. I follow him.
He walks up to Town Hall, goes up to the window and turns staring through the window, like literally 30 secs. Like watching Isabelle or something o -o then turns around and I'm right there. He immediately stops moving, stares at me for 5 secs, then runs to the back of the building xD
It's sad though, cuz Marshal also likes Isabelle (told my other character that she was beautiful)
But neither want me T _T

Side note, I've been Honeybun in my town for a while now (Peanut's doing) and today Stithes asked to start calling me cookie. And I think it's cuz he loves food..... But at least I'm a sweet food! ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Another would be Shari, "I've been craving a peach. Just get those sometimes. You feel me? .... Get me a peach!"


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## DCB (Feb 12, 2015)

*Poppy*:

One day: "I've been reading 50 Ways to Get Out of a Pitfall."
The next day: "You should read 50 Ways to Get Out of a Pitfall. I've never read it before."

Wait. What?


----------



## sleepel (Feb 12, 2015)

i wish i had gotten a screencap, but patty said something like "There's no water in my watering can. It's green tea! Just don't ask me what it's for!"


----------



## Rasha (Feb 12, 2015)

I still don't know what that "FOOT" dream cranky villagers talk about means?!!!


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 12, 2015)

Sheando said:


> The best thing any villager has ever said to me was when Blanche asked me if I believed in UFOs. When I said that I did, she replied "So do I! I've seen them, late at night when everyone else is sleeping. Unidentified Oranges! . . . What's the F stand for? Floor, of course. Unidentified Floor Oranges. I don't know who leaves them there, but I eat them!"
> 
> Excellent.



Haha Unidentified Floor Oranges!   Portia said that to me once and I couldn't help but laugh!


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 4, 2015)

My two snooty villagers, Bree and Maelle, both told me at one point, "I'm here today to eat prunes and yell at kids to stay off the lawn. And I'm almost out of prunes".


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Rudy

I think Avery might have a gay side...

Doc was my spirit animal too...


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Apr 4, 2015)

I helped a villager deliver a present. When I got back, they said, "Here! Take my super toilet!"


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Lol I have Antonio as well. I wish he was as entertaining as yours, hes a really cool guy but i'm gonna switch him for Lyman soon


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 4, 2015)

Clyde, my lazy villager, did that to me several times now. This is in reply to the guy who said lazy villagers often talk in Battish back on page 1.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 4, 2015)

Well Tom seems to think that I am a trash can... he sent me a letter saying how it suits me perfectly...
Also Katt bought me a Mens Toilet and said that I would love it and I was like "How did you know "


----------



## buzzing (Apr 5, 2015)

Shari tends to say the weirdest things, like how weather affects how people smell during hide and seek...

she also makes the most suspicious item transactions...


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 5, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I still don't know what that "FOOT" dream cranky villagers talk about means?!!!


Wait what? You'll need to screenshot this one. XD


----------



## Rizzy (Apr 5, 2015)

"If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers." 
I'm allergic to cucumbers. x_x


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 3, 2015)

Wee bringing this back because I saw it online from a link and I wanted to share this:


Dialogue:
Skye: oh! Amanda, it's so nice of you to drop in! I was just about to sit down to write a poem about a pocketknive!"


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Mar 7, 2017)

One time Chrissy started crying over flowers saying bad things about her.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 7, 2017)

My villagers were having a fight over mushrooms once >.>


----------



## Jackfrost (Mar 8, 2017)

Whenever I'm near my police station, Julian (or Colton) always get nervous and says not to bring up the sock puppets


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 8, 2017)

not a villager, but Gulliver keeps making references to Friends the TV show. calling Lizzy his lobster and everything lol


----------



## Loriii (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh yes. Whenever the snooty villagers talks about UFOs and they break the fourth wall.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

merengue's new catchphrase is get baked


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

My villagers all now call me muscles and also one time Marshal and Peewee got in a fight and Peewee was telling Marshal to "roll up his sleeves" and Marshal said something along the lines of how that isn't formal enough and then he asked for my opinion on this and I said  that "Suit up!" was a better thing to say. Then Marshal went and rambled on how they would look so good in suits.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's some silly ones:



Spoiler








Who even puts celery and French toast together... 0.o





Bree and Punchy were having an argument about...  moussaka skiing? Ooookay then...





SHAZZOINKIES!!!





Okay wow, Carmen is REALLY hungry XD


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 8, 2017)

Drift once pinged me and said I looked strangely feminine and cute. I was wearing a dollhouse dress and the backwards cap so I was just like...okay Drift? He then told me to forget he said anything and it was just akward. Drifts moved because I'm trying to get Genji bit i t was almost enough to keep him it was so funny XD

Also my villagers are obsessed with peach lassi they keep bringing it up randomly.

I don't remember which but and uchi in town was going to have a river picnic barbeque with peach lassi for a hot cider convention like what are you even talking about.


----------

